# Mexico Reviews for September 2007



## KristinB (Sep 13, 2007)

*Updated:*

Club Regina Los Cabos at Westin
San Jose Del Cabo
Review by: Name Withheld

The Royal Islander
Cancun
Review by: Brad Godshall

Paradise Village Beach Resort & Spa
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: RuthAnn Wilson

The Royal Haciendas
Solidaridad
Reviews by: Anthony & Marci Echeverria 

The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Reviews by: Channing Dutton


----------

